# Two Bridges River Access



## tsprunk (Feb 27, 2007)

Eagle County Open Space purchased the Two Bridges River Access site (about 4 miles downstream from State Bridge, AKA the Conchran property) last fall. We are currently making plans to open the site for summer boating season. However, the property is currently closed to public use until we complete the site development work. 

Please call me if you have questions at 970-471-6776

Toby Sprunk
Eagle County Open Space Director


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Will there be a fee? I'm excited to be able to run Stage Bridge and not have to pay through the nose to take out at the private river access on river left!


----------



## tsprunk (Feb 27, 2007)

The fee will be $3 per car, which will be shared by Eagle County Open Space and BLM and will help us with management costs and future improvements.

toby


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Toby, that is awesome. The last time I ran through to State Bridge in our raft we ended up paying about 50 bucks to take out - we had a large group and took out at the private take-out river left. I can't afford to pay that much for a take out ever again!


----------



## skipowpow (Mar 1, 2011)

Jensjustduckie said:


> Toby, that is awesome. The last time I ran through to State Bridge in our raft we ended up paying about 50 bucks to take out - we had a large group and took out at the private take-out river left. I can't afford to pay that much for a take out ever again!


I believe the private river access you are talking about was also purchased by ECOS. However, I believe those plans are still under review? Toby??

Edit: Sorry I just saw the other thread.


----------



## coloradoclue (Apr 3, 2012)

I have heard that State Bridge Landing will be closed through Memorial Day..due to repairs. What is the status of this? 

There is also to be no camping at the landing? how will this be enforced?? Especially with the amount of people coming down to the lodge to watch shows. How will paying per use at either places be enforced? Weren't there several deaths last summer surrounding events at the Lodge?? I remember at the Landing the previous owners hired a camp host to keep an eye on things. I didnt really like paying the $3.50 a-head, but it made a nice area for my family to camp. ((All of the shenanigans seemed to be kept at bay by the older camp-hosts)) plus it was always very clean. 

I remember taking out at State Bridge Landing a couple times last year during the busy season and it was an absolute nightmare, between drunken tubers and 100s of people trying to use the take out at once.. will this be managed or monitored in anyway? 

Since State Bridge Lodge is charging people to camp on the BLM land at the top of the hill there, will this also be happening at the landing this summer?? 

Last question. I have also heard that only commercial fishing companies are only allowed to use the Twin Bridges access point. Is this true? Why aren't commercial raft companies allowed to use either of these access points? Isn't it now public land? 

As a private boater, I guess I am happy that there wouldn't be commercial use on the beautiful section. But it just seems a little grey to me. 


Any help would be much appreciated. I would love to use the State Bridge Landing to Twin Bridges points this summer. It would be easier and safer with smaller children then going to Rancho during some of those festivals they held. 


in Re to: paying through the nose:

Do you really think you wont have to pay since Eagle County owns it? we already have paid for it through our taxes, and your still going to have to pay per use with this new ownership. 


Tried to call the number, but didnt get an answer

Thanks for all your help!!


----------



## tsprunk (Feb 27, 2007)

*clarification*

Eagle County Open Space (which is supported by Eagle County property owners) bought both State Bridge Landing and Two Bridges River Access sites, but given our small staff we are working closely with the BLM to help manage these properties. 

State Bridge is open until mid-April, then closed for construction until at least Memorial Day, construction time lines are always tricky, it may take longer. We will be building a boat launch, installing restrooms and changing screens, improving the parking area, installing a phone, drilling a well, and completing several other improvements. Stay tuned and feel free to call me at 970-328-8698.

BLM is planning to have a camp host on site to assit with parking, questions, and general organization. Both sites will be day use only and will be enforced by the camp host and the police. 

Both sites will be open to everyone when completed, commercial and private boaters. The fees will be the same, $3 per car for private boaters and $1 per person for commercial boaters. Fees cover the cost of providing services, such as ramp maintenance, toilet paper, cleaning toilets, trash, water, etc.

State Bridge Lodge will hold concerts this year and the BLM will be renewing their permit to allow camping.

As always, please feel free to call me. We will do our best to have these sites available as soon as possible.

Toby Sprunk
Eagle County Open Space Director
970-328-8698


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

This sounds fantastic. Thank you so much Toby for keeping us all informed about what is going on. Everything sounds like good improvements for Upper C access.

Logan


----------

